
The Highest Resolution Color Photo of Pluto Released So Far - irl_zebra
http://i.imgur.com/8EfBsJC.jpg
======
r721
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10277682](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10277682)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10274313](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10274313)

------
harper
Here is the original:
[http://photojournal.jpl.nasa.gov/catalog/PIA19952](http://photojournal.jpl.nasa.gov/catalog/PIA19952)

------
DanBC
It's still amazing to me that in May we had a fuzzy blob of pixels and today
we have this detailed image.

[https://twitter.com/tothur/status/620601134651166720/photo/1](https://twitter.com/tothur/status/620601134651166720/photo/1)

It's a bit surprising that we don't have the billionaires sponsoring similar
style missions. New Horizons was so cheap. We still have Eris and Makemake.

